# Time flying by!



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

Is it just me or does time seem to be going by at like WARP SPEED?!

I don't know if it's because it feels like I'm not "all here" or something but sometimes I wake up in the morning and it seems like I'm going right back to sleep like an hour later. Like, where does time go lol.

Just a thought ...

P.S. Are there any other black people on here besides me, haha just wondering.


----------



## Gmo (May 25, 2011)

Justin Bivins said:


> Is it just me or does time seem to be going by at like WARP SPEED?!
> 
> I don't know if it's because it feels like I'm not "all here" or something but sometimes I wake up in the morning and it seems like I'm going right back to sleep like an hour later. Like, where does time go lol.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I'm black too......I always just assumed I was the only black person for some reason haha


----------



## Justin Bivins (Mar 17, 2011)

Gmo said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I'm black too......I always just assumed I was the only black person for some reason haha


OH MY GOODNESS!! me too lol.

That's good to know my *****


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Justin Bivins said:


> Is it just me or does time seem to be going by at like WARP SPEED?!
> 
> I don't know if it's because it feels like I'm not "all here" or something but sometimes I wake up in the morning and it seems like I'm going right back to sleep like an hour later. Like, where does time go lol.


Yep. I totally feel this too. For me, it's a combination of waking up really late during the day and not having any activities.


----------



## Rightfoot (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi

I know this is an old thread. But this time-whooshing thing is exactly me.

I've actually managed to get rid of most of my anxiety, and my DP/DR symptoms have almost gone completely. 
But this time thing is just driving me nuts. What you said about waking up, and going to sleep again what feels like an hour later. That's EXACTLY it.
I'm doing my best not to be worried about it, but it's always there... Even after my anxiety and depression has stopped.

Have you made any progress with this? I'm determined to get rid of this last symptom. It would mean so much.

RF


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I get both slow and fast time. On very rare ocassions I get lost time


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

i think you have to be doing things. I know it's fucking balls at first. But the only way to really know time has been passing it make sure you are accomplishing things, so it's somewhat measurable.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You know, you could try things like setting your cell phone to go off every 20 minutes&#8230;scheduling your time, setting a cooking timer &#8230; I used to have to put an alarm on my phone so I would take meds in the middle of the day. If you have friends who are willing, ask one to txt or call if you hVe to be somewhere or something&#8230; when I felt like I was loosing time I got an appointment book that had room for
hourly entries each day, twice a day or so I would put quick notes about what I did during the day , it helped me feel like I had more of a grasp on the time


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't even really experience time. Life is just a series of "phases". Home phase. Work phase. Sleep phase. The length of each phase is largely irrelevant. Don't have a cell phone/watch, so if I'm not in front of a computer I don't even know what time it is (sometimes I don't even notice that). Usually not aware of what day/month/year it is, as such knowledge also feels irrelevant. Realized long ago that time is an illusion, no past or future, but an ever changing present.

Still manage to be extremely punctual (except when my partner decides to not be).

Kind of prefer things this way honestly.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Buy a watch then







. You can fi d them at the dollar store. Could help sometimes, can always put it away if you want to be without time


----------

